# Monday vs Tuesday



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

www.funklix.com/MondayVsT...uesday.cfm


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow that is so true



> "On Tuesday, grief stricken, they stood together and sang."


When congress sang "God Bless America" that was one of the best images of unity Ive ever seen. Forgetting party affilations and whether they were conservative or liberal.



> On Monday - be happy and thankful to be alive
> On Tuesday - be happy and thankful to be alive
> On Wednesday - be happy and thankful to be alive
> On Thursday - be happy and thankful to be alive
> ...


That about sumes it up.

Steve


----------

